# horsebox hire (self drive) near Bristol



## smellsofhorse (11 November 2011)

For my sister.

I cant really lend her my 4x4 and trailer as how would i get around!


----------



## meandmyself (11 November 2011)

Try the New Lounge- this is really more for stolen transport. Bet you'll get more (helpful) answers there.


----------



## LaurenM (12 November 2011)

Seagulls cover south Wales and are the most competitively priced that I've heard of. Something like £40 for a whole weekend I think.


----------



## MochaDun (14 November 2011)

http://halcyonhorseboxes.com/


----------

